# Draw Scout?



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Soooo..... I was wondering, if someone could draw Scout for me. I've drawn him before, but I want to see how other people could draw him. the picture is blurry, sorry. His tail is short and most fins are jagged, but he's a VT. His eyes are amber coloured and he's royal blue.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I've done a little picture of him;-) I hope its all right.


----------



## Oishii03 (Jun 12, 2014)

Scout's my first digital attempt at drawing a Betta. Here you go!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

ohhhhh I looooove them!! He's so cute!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

His long arm fins aren't all blue, but that's still really close!


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Here :-D I hope you like it. This was the most I could get out of that blurry picture. If you could write something in my visitors messages that would be awesome


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Okay so three people already have taken time out of their day to draw your fish from this terribly blurry picture. It is so not right to criticize them on the things they did wrong when it is 100% because the photo is terribly blurry and dark.


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

I understand you said it in a nice way but still... Thanks for the thanks


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry if I offended you!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh hey, whoa, wait one minute here, I appreciate it very much that they took the time out of their schedules to draw Scout, especially since the picture quality was terrible. Don't act like I was saying, "it's not right do it again" I was very respectful.

Sorry if this comes off as rude, but in NO way did I say anything remotely disrespectful to you, or these people. :|


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Yeah its okay. Its just better to bite your tongue in situations like that. What are they really going to get out of it knowing that they drew your fish wrong or could have done it better? keep in mind thats all.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've kept in mind, and I appreciate the honesty, but I just don't feel I've done anything very wrong.


----------

